# Returning to college-how to sign off the dole??



## Loopy-Loo (6 Sep 2007)

Hi

This is probably a stupid question but ill go ahead anyway 

I have been receiving the Job Seeker's Benefit for the past fortnight after being made redundant in early August. After weighing up my options I have decided to go back to college again and begin a course next week....
I am just wondering about the process of signing off and how best to go about it....will I need to return to the office and sign any forms or will a letter submitted to them suffice? The answer may be obvious to some out there !!

I have had no previous dealings with the welfare system so would appreciate any advice on this

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ClubMan (6 Sep 2007)

Call, write or drop into your local _SW _office to update them on your change of circumstances.


----------



## Welfarite (6 Sep 2007)

A quick phone call should suffice


----------

